
Schneier on Security: Ray McGovern on Intelligence Failures - stakent
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/01/ray_mcgovern_on.html
======
middus
No original content. Why not link to the original source?
<http://consortiumnews.com/2010/010510c.html>

By the way: Bruce Schneier's whole frontpage is maybe 5% own writing.

~~~
stakent
_No original content_

Read the comments, please.

------
euroclydon
Is he saying that we went into Afghanistan to ensure that natural gas from
Central Asia could somehow be piped to a port, liquefied, and then transported
to the USA, when we have now found another hundred years of domestic natural
gas by using fractal drilling?

